# Muddy Waters Video and Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The lodge welcomed a 4-boat session Tuesday with winds blasting from the west resulting in a muddy bay system. Results are all not in, but its likely the boats did not fair too good. Temps were mid 50's this morning, and now at 4pm are near 80 degrees. Reports to come!

This past weekend was typical of an epic February. Dark colored lures produced limits of trout and reds for several boats. Most all fish landed wade fishing were found over spring like locals, such as hard sand.

We look very forward to a busy week and upcoming weekend. We have February 26-28 still available if you're looking for a last minute booking. March is really coming together.

*Testimonials*

Feb 20, 2017 by Blake N. on BAY FLATS LODGE

We had a great stay. Â I fished with Capt. Harold, and really enjoyed the trip. Â I've fished with many of the Bay Flats guides, and I believe Capt. Harold will be my guide going forward. Â Food was outstanding as always. Â Service...first-class! Â - Â Blake N. Â 02/20/17

Feb 20, 2017 by Eric C. on BAY FLATS LODGE

As always, we had a great trip at Bay Flats. Â Catching fish or not, the experience is always top notch. Â This trip the fishing was excellent, which always adds another layer of satisfaction to the trip. Â - Â Eric C. Â 02/20/17

Feb 20, 2017 by Travis R. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Bay Flats Lodge provided a fantastic experience! Â - Â Travis R. Â 02/20/17

Feb 20, 2017 by Russ R. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Great weekend! Â All of the Bay Flats Lodge associates were great! Â Everything was awesome! Keep it up! Â - Â Russ R. Â 02/19/17

Feb 20, 2017 by Adam H. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Everything was absolutely perfect! Â - Â Adam H. Â 02/19/17

Feb 20, 2017 by David F. on BAY FLATS LODGE

I have been fishing with you for probably 15 years or so. Â We wade fish with artificial lures. Â The #1 goal for us is to catch fish. Â This weekend was one of our best trips ever. Â We fished with Capt. Stephen Boriskie. Â I have no suggestions to improve your services. Thanks. Â - Â David F. Â 02/19/17

Feb 13, 2017 by Terry M. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Fished with Capt. Jason, and man did he put us on the fish! Â I caught my first tagger red! Â The quail leg appetizers are amazing! Â Overall, I would definitely recommend Bay Flats Lodge to anyone that just wants to relax and have fun. Â For sure, I would highly recommend Capt. Jason! Â - Â Terry M. Â 02/13/17

Feb 11, 2017 by Shawn M. on BAY FLATS LODGE

The team at Bay Flats always provides a 5 star experience. Thank you! Â - Â Shawn M. Â 02/10/17

Feb 11, 2017 by Blake C. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Jeremy was a GREAT captain. Â I had a great time, and I would absolutely fish with him again! Â - Â Blake C. Â 02/10/17

Feb 10, 2017 by Matt O. on BAY FLATS LODGE

My fishing guide, Capt. Jeremy, was GREAT!! Â Best fishing trip I've ever had! Â Very personable, and he took us straight to the fish. Â He will be my guide next time I come back. Â - Â Matt O. Â 02/10/17

Keep Grinding! 
Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

About halfway between the border of Texas and Louisiana and the border between Texas and Mexico lies a thriving, yet still relatively small, fishing community known as Port Oâ€™Connor, Texas. Legend has it that the townâ€™s experience with saltwater bay fishing dates back as far as the 1500â€™s when tribes of Karankawa Indians inhabited much of the coastal region of Texas between Galveston Island and Corpus Christi Bay.

Regardless of itâ€™s heritage, Port Oâ€™Connor continues to produce some of the best coastal fishing offered anywhere along the shores of the Gulf of Mexico. Itâ€™s natural habitat provides saltwater anglers with a happy median between the deeper waters of Galveston Bay to the east in the upper portion of the Texas coast, and that of the extreme shallows of the Lower Laguna Madre down in the lower end of the stateâ€™s coastline.

Shorelines of thick marsh grass give way to mile upon mile of submerged shoalgrass, widgeongrass, and turtlegrass, all of which serve several different purposes along this unique slice of coastline. The abundance of these grasses enable quick filtering of silt and sediments in the West Matagorda Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and San Antonio Bay systems following high winds or stormy conditions, and this rapid clearing effect often allows for some of the greenest trout water anywhere along our Texas coast.

Secluded, shallow water lakes lined with duck willow and soft mud produce a year-round safe-haven for crustaceans, baitfish, and the ever-popular speckled trout, redfish, and flounder, and they also provide a promising escape from nagging winds for coastal anglers. All of this, in combination with the attraction of the famous history of trophy trout hunting amidst the vast shell of San Antonio Bay, helps make the Port Oâ€™Connor area a coastal fishing destination unlike all the rest. Next time youâ€™re wanting to experience some of the best bay fishing available anywhere, give the professionals at Bay Flats Lodge a call to arrange a fishing trip for you and your party that promises to meet your greatest expectations. Come and see for yourself all that the Port Oâ€™Connor area and Bay Flats Lodge have to offer. Youâ€™ll enjoy every bit of it!


----------

